# Does my doe have cancer?!



## twentyone (Oct 26, 2012)

The other day I was cleaning out my rabbits cage, I noticed she had a very large clump of a mixture of droppings and urine stuck to her behind/genital area. While cleaning it I noticed that on either side of her vagina there is no fur and her skin is all red and there is a small yellow spot that could possibly be a sore. I'm so worried about her. She hasn't been spayed (lack of money, I have also recently emailed clinics asking their price and they have failed to email me back) and i'm afraid this could be a symptom of some type of cancer. Also, this is going to be hard to explain, on her vagina she has two slits on both sides. I have no idea if this is normal or a symptom of something or if she is in pain. I'm just so worried about my little rabbit, I don't know how i didn't notice this sooner.... Please if you can help at all, tell me anything, because i'm completely on my own.


----------

